
Taking Baby Steps Toward Software That Reasons Like Humans - weisser
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/07/technology/taking-baby-steps-toward-software-that-reasons-like-humans.html?_r=0
======
lispm
I thought that it is still largely unknown, how human reasoning actually
works...

